#ubuntu-eu 2011-10-11
<lousygarua> HELLO. I believe the domain ubuntu-il.org is under ubuntu-eu control. Am I right? Is it possible to give the team (Israel) access to mailing accounts under that domain? i.e. create someone@ubuntu-il.org redirect mails to a personal address of that someone?
#ubuntu-eu 2013-10-08
<Agafonov> he-he, not much people here since old times...
<Agafonov> zed, I wonder if you can help me with Noris DNS where our Loco's domain hosted (ubuntu.ru)
#ubuntu-eu 2013-10-09
<zed> Agafonov: oh... i guess it's the ubuntu sysadmins who now take care of the DNS
<Agafonov> dig ubuntu.ru ns
<Agafonov> ubuntu.ru.		3600	IN	NS	dns2.noris.net.
<Agafonov> ubuntu.ru.		3600	IN	NS	dns3.noris.net.
<Agafonov> ubuntu.ru.		3600	IN	NS	dns1.noris.net.
<Agafonov> so... I really do not know whom to contact now
<zed> Agafonov: try email them
<Agafonov> noris?
<zed> no, a gpg signed request to rt@ubuntu.com
<Agafonov> I have 2 tickets at RT ended with the need to take zone and move to ubuntu dns servers so I need zone file (there are many records I have no backup data for) and I have no luck for a long time
